# JVC Everio camcorder. only half downloaded now cannot unload it onto my PC



## Basil1 (Feb 7, 2010)

JVC GZ-MG364BEK hard drive camcorder. Got loads of clips to upload. Using the included package I set it to run and all was going well but halfway through it stopped. I triued to start the process again but got the message 'No new files available'. No matter what I do I cannot get them to upload. I have had no problems before. I have a few clips in the system - the counter shows 146, obviously size matters but my computor drives are showing loads of space. Can anyone helpod advise. While trying to get it to go I have had a blue screen error and the comp. shut down.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Basil1 and welcome to TSF :wave:

You stated that you get the B(lue) S(creen) O(f) D(eath), can you give the precise error code please? It should read something like 'Stop 0x0000000A -----------------'.

Also, what Operating System do you have and what is your PC specs? (CPU, RAM, Graphics-card or manufacturer and model-number)

That will help us to narrow down the precise cause of your 'hiccup' :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

as well as what werebo has advised try uninstalling and re-installing the software you got with it. 
Most Everio (and indeed other brands) shouldn't really need software to download your clips. When you plug your camera in via USB cable and turn it on, press USB storage or whatever message comes up with, it should then show up as another drive in My Computer. If you open that drive you should see 3 folders: DCIM, EXT MOV and SD_VIDEO this last one is where you will find your files in a folder called PRGxxx (where xxx is a numerical sequence such as 001 etc). You can simply copy and paste them to your computer's hard drive. In there there should actually be 2 different file types: the video files which will be of a reasonable size and, on my older Everio are MOD files and there will also be MOI files, very small file size - you don't actually need those as they just carry info about the corresponding number video file.

Hope this helps :grin:


----------



## Basil1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply zuluclayman. Have not got the B S O D up now and do not know how to find the message you refer to, however my system is a hwelett packard Compaq presario with AMD athlon 64 processor 3400+
2.19 GHz,960 MB ram. Does that help?

Re Everio - whenever I plug in it auto starts the related software, I have fond the storage on the PC but the files from the Cam.. that will not upload are not in it. You need to know I am nothing like a computor nerd and struggle to find my way about, thanks for your patience.:wave:


----------



## Basil1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry, Thanks Werebo too. Have unloaded and reloaded cyberlink software to no avail.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Can you find or play the files from your camera still? In other words are the files visible on your camera in review/play mode? If not they may have somehow been deleted or irreversibly damaged during the bad transfer.
If they are there but not showing on your computer when the camera is connected -
without the camera being connected to your computer, check your manual for the method of renaming and/or moving files. Try renaming and moving the files to another folder then connect your camera to your computer, shut the camera's software down then see if you can locate them using My Computer and copy and paste them to your hard drive.
It sounds to me as if the software is causing a fatal error and shutting your system down so for now it might be best to avoid its use. 
Go to the JVC site and see if you can download
a) the latest drivers for your model camera
b) the latest version of the software 
Also make sure you have the latest Windows updates - do you have SP3?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The error message appears on the blue screen of death, amongst all the other waffle that there :wink:

Your specs show 960Mb RAM, is that after Windows has loaded, or what actually in the PC? It seems an odd amount for physical RAM and, although Win-XP will work with 512Mb, it plods rather than runs :grin: 1 Gb is far better.

If the 960Mb is what's free after Windows has loaded, then that's fine, there isn't a RAM fault (or very unlikely, anyway).

Otherwise, as Zulu suggests, try updating/installing the latest version of the Everio software. Strangely, I couldn't find the manual for your specific camera on the JVC site - Is it for the UK market?


----------



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

I've used a couple of those small JVC cameras. If the files are still on the camera, you should be able to see them when you plug the camera up by USB. I'm assuming you're using USB. The computer should see it as another HDD. And then you just just transfer the files. i never needed any special JVC software to transfer files.
Try another computer to see if it sees the camera. What extension are your files. .TOD, .MOD?


----------



## Basil1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Situation to date,
The files are still on the camera and are MOV. half of them have transferred but the remainder will not.The camera does connectusing a usb. They can be used to transfer to dvd but whatever I do I cannot get them to transfer - with the everio software- to a file, intact. it has only transferred half of it and come up with the message 'no new filles available'' . In my Works I have found all the stored files with their various no's underneath. I note that the numbers are duplicated but have different end numbers ie mov0028, mov0028 1, mov00028 1 2, some of these numbers go up to 50 odd but my attempted download stops at mid 20's. 
I have looked at the handbook but find that there is little useful info in it. Incidentally it isexactly the sameas for a couple of other everios as I could not find my model either.It is only 12 months old and has performed well - till now.
I have still to try uninstalling the software but am a bit worried that I may lose the files already stored!.
Thanks for the help, I am still working through it but I am not the fastest.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you can see the files on the drive when the camera is connected DON"T use the installed software to try to transfer them. Use the method detailed in my post above - copy and paste from the camera drive to your computer drive BUT try doing it a few at a time rather than the whole lot together.

If you then just want to burn a DVD (playable in any DVD player) of them without any editing use whatever DVD authoring software you have (Nero Express etc) to do this. If you don't have any DVD authoring software other than the software that came with the camera (is it Cyberlink?) try downloading DVD Flick from here - it is an excellent freeware DVD authoring package.


----------

